# Safety in Our Old Age!



## nehimama

NOTE: Posted as a warning; NOT for sympathy. I am fine!

A few evenings ago, I fell while trying to step over this gate in the hallway (It keeps the dogs contained where *I* want them to be.) I fell quite hard, and must've bruised some ribs. I'm still achey.









Immediately afterwards, I logged into Amazon, and purchased a more geezer-friendly gate. I'd describe it as a "gate within a gate". Easy, one-handed operation. It does not have to be permanently installed, but can be, if desired.









Please, if you are old and clumsy - like me! - and live alone, pay attention to any hazards that could trip you up - literally!


----------



## no really

I'm not really old but sure can be clumsy so I just ordered a couple of those!! Thanks and hope ya heal up quick.


----------



## mzgarden

Ouch. Glad you're ok - good reminder for people of all ages. One fall can change it all.


----------



## Wolf mom

Nice gate. Glad you are OK.

Yup - lots of things can trip us up - scatter rugs, little dogs, stairs....

One of the reasons I bought this old rancher is that it has no stairs.


----------



## MoonRiver

Have you noticed how the older you get, the slipperier the bathtub?


----------



## Oregon1986

I'm in the same boat as noreally, I am just clumsy as all get out. I'm glad you didn't get seriously hurt


----------



## Teej

Glad you're none the worse for wear. A few weeks ago I stepped wrong down out of the hay manger and it was either fall or twist my ankle. I chose to fall and landed right at the feet of a horse. Scared her to death seeing a fat old lady go splat. LOL Anyway, I like your new gate.


----------



## anniew

Most of the older people I know have fallen at least once in this cold/icy weather, myself included. Most of us bounced okay, but one got a brain bleed and died early this week. Be careful. Use cleats or similar if it is slippery and you MUST go outside. I walk in the snow rather than where it has been plowed or shoveled as that is usually the safest, less slippery area. Ice forms where it has been plowed or shoveled since the sun melts it just a little, then freezes. Take care and stay upright.


----------



## nehimama

Good advice. Thanks for adding to the discussion.


----------



## doozie

Glad you are ok. 
I have those pressure mounted type baby gates for my dogs too, I got caught up a time or two on my way over, now I don't lock them in place, I rotate them to pass through and lean them.
The gate you got looks really nice, I might look into one like it.


----------



## emdeengee

Very stylish and practical gate. I want one. Sorry you fell. We have had gates all over our houses for dogs and kids - nothing stops a cat. It is funny to see a 150 lb dog completely surrender to the will of a 2.5 ft tall accordion gate. I have also stepped over gates many times but with age and bone issues that is no longer an option. 

Safety is really important when you are older. I have found that cat and dog toys are often booby traps (just as kid's toys used to be - I have a permanent scar on my foot from stepping on a Lego block) so we make a habit of picking them all up every evening. 

If you have a cat that likes to play patty-paws in the water bowl or a dog who slurps up half a bowl at a time and then forgets to swallow it is also important to wipe up floor water ASAP as it is definitely a safety hazard.


----------



## [email protected]

I used to step over gates, too. and I used to jump off of the tail gate of my pick up truck. I used to run up the stairs two at a time, and sometimes even go down that way.. 
You might have noticed the words "used to".
Now I can't even step over my sleeping dog.
bad hips, ya know...
....jiminwisc....


----------



## emdeengee

LOL! You have just described my life as it was and as it is. I don't even attempt to step over the sleeping dog as he is huge and the minute I am balanced on one foot to step over him he stands up. Our cats also like to zoooooom through your legs as you are going up the stairs. I would think they are trying to kill me but other times they wait patiently at the top or bottom of the stairs as I go up them one step at a time. Husband says they are just leading me on to a false sense of security.


----------



## GTX63

My mother in law was 78 at the time, and in good health, but just happened to slip getting into the shower. She tried to stop herself and ended up on her back spread eagled bare naked with one leg hanging over the tub. My brother in law and his buddy were the only ones home at the time. She yelled for them and as they came thru the bathroom door, there she laid for all the world.
Red faced she smiled and said "Well, there goes my last shred of dignity."


----------



## MoonRiver

GTX63 said:


> My mother in law was 78 at the time, and in good health, but just happened to slip getting into the shower. She tried to stop herself and ended up on her back spread eagled bare naked with one leg hanging over the tub. My brother in law and his buddy were the only ones home at the time. She yelled for them and as they came thru the bathroom door, there she laid for all the world.
> Red faced she smiled and said "Well, there goes my last shred of dignity."


I'm worried I'll do her one better and hit my head on the toilet as I fall out of the shower.

I think I might mount a small hand grab on the wall where I exit the shower. The balancing act of stepping over the tub with one foot and hoping the other doesn't slip always worries me.


----------



## [email protected]

we have grab bars all over in our bathroom, it is required since we have a group home..
although I don't really need it, I like the one on the wall right in front of the toilet. 
has anybody else noticed that toilets are getting shorter?
My cousin was at a formal type dance when she was in high school. she went into the ladies' room. and just as she was about to leave the room she somehow lost her balance. she stuck out her hands , as anybody would, and as luck would have it, one of her hands ended up in the toilet. the long version of this story is hilarious the way she tells it..


----------



## nehimama

MoonRiver said:


> I'm worried I'll do her one better and hit my head on the toilet as I fall out of the shower.
> 
> I think I might mount a small hand grab on the wall where I exit the shower. The balancing act of stepping over the tub with one foot and hoping the other doesn't slip always worries me.


A grab bar is an excellent addition to your safety arsenal, and cheap, considering what could happen without. Before my bathroom was remodeled, due to an extremely rotted-out floor, the Mr.mounted a grab bar for me on the wall next to the tub. It made all the difference in the world as far as my safety and confidence were concerned.


----------



## alida

I'm glad that you didn't hurt yourself Nehimama. I'm hoping to renovate my bathroom in the next year or so and I'm going to replace the tub with a walk in shower the length that the tub filled. I prefer showers to baths and figure that a walk in shower will be more useful to me now, and in the future too.


----------



## JohnP

I'm getting thin skinned as I get older. Just barely bump myself and I'm bleeding. Going to have to wear long sleeves and I already wear gloves a lot more. Sucks because I've been blue collar all my life and working with my hands is who I am/what I do. Now bleeding is what I do.


----------



## reneedarley

MyMam(88) year old has just beenissuedwith a device towear around her neck. If she falls itcontacts social services. It also rings at the same time as her telephone. She thought that was very handy as she does not hear the telephone when outside. But then the telephone rang when she was on the lavatory. She was not amused.


----------



## emdeengee

So many grab/grip/safety bars in our house now that it rather looks like a submarine. Double sided hand rails on the stairs as well as grip bars ON the handrail on the outside porch stairs. For some reason my husband no longer laughs when I head up the stairs and yell out "make a hole".

Of course this happened because I was not home. You cannot be released from hospital until you meet certain conditions. In my case it was the ability to climb 12 stairs on my own and verification that the house was a safe environment. So they sent a nurse and mobility consultant to the house to assess what safety features would be needed. The nurse was normal but the mobility consultant was exactly like my husband - go big or go home or in this case screw a bar into every wall in our home.

I use about 1/4 of the bars but they are great for drying hand laundry so I don't have to use the clothes rack downstairs.

My husband also presented me with his plans for an insanely ugly complex pulley/basket system to help me carry things from floor to floor when he is not home. I said "no, over my dead body". He said "we won't need it then". The cats like riding up and down in it.


----------



## CKelly78z

MoonRiver said:


> Have you noticed how the older you get, the slipperier the bathtub?


When redoing my downstairs bathroom, we decided to get rid of the standard size bath tub, with the curved/slippery surface that doesn't allow alot of flat foot room. I replaced it with a 36"x60" shower base that has a 3 wall shower surround with 2 grab handles. The part I like best is the movable/mountable seat that can be put in either end of the shower securely, with only a 3" tall lip to enter, rather than the 18" tall tun wall we had before. We also got rid of the swinging bathroom entry door, and mounted a sliding barn style door that allows much more room for a potential wheel chair in the future.


----------



## TheMartianChick

When we purchased our snowbird condo, it was located in a 55+ community but it was essentially an apartment with no special features. We looked at 10 units and settled for one on the 1st floor to ensure that we could manage if there were mobility issues. There was very little work that HAD to be done but there was stuff that we WANTED to improve. Only one bathroom in the whole unit had really received any upgrades since it was built circa 1980 and some things just weren't to our taste.

Part of our planning included us doing an age-friendly evaluation. Small round knobs on closets and cabinets were upgraded to be larger and easier for arthritic hands to grasp. The new lock on the front door and all bed and bath doors were swapped with lever-style door handles for the same reason. We have no scatter rugs, though there is one rug in the entryway that fits the space perfectly and we installed a non-slip pad and some tacky stuff to ensure that the edges don't cause a problem on a ceramic tile floor. Every room has nightlights installed. Nothing fancy...Just the basic kind that you buy at Walmart and they only come on when it gets dark. I have really good night vision, but there could come a time when I don't.


----------



## oceantoad

My wife designed our house for getting old in.. No steps, pocket doors, doors wide enough for wheel chairs, large shower that you can put a chair in, two entrances to each room, that sort of thing. She lived in it for less than a year when cancer got her. I am still enjoying no steps and the large shower. The two doors was for if you fell and blocked the door, could come in another way to get you. Also could mop your way out of a room (stained concrete floors).


----------



## CKelly78z

We have the motion detector nightlights in several rooms, that can double as a flashlight in a pinch if the power goes out. We didn't use the ALEXA that we got for Christmas, so my wife put it upstairs to turn on a light when we wanted to walk up/down the stairs in the dark.


----------



## frogmammy

You do know that you can get a "skill" for Alexa called "Ask my Buddy" don't you? 

Ask my Buddy will notify your contact list by phone, text, email or SMS...or ALL of them...that you need help and to please check on you. It will contact the person you ask for, or ALL of the people you have listed. It will NOT contact 911. There are several videos on Youtube about it, you might want to check it out!

Valuable tool for older people, or those who live alone or off the beaten path.

Mon


----------



## Evons hubby

We have a two story house but I rarely go upstairs anymore. Everything I need is on the main floor. Kitchen, bathroom with walkin shower, bedroom. I put in ramps from the driveway up to the porches/decks when we built it. At that time I was thinking about my folks but those ramps are darn nice for me now!


----------



## TheMartianChick

frogmammy said:


> You do know that you can get a "skill" for Alexa called "Ask my Buddy" don't you?
> 
> Ask my Buddy will notify your contact list by phone, text, email or SMS...or ALL of them...that you need help and to please check on you. It will contact the person you ask for, or ALL of the people you have listed. It will NOT contact 911. There are several videos on Youtube about it, you might want to check it out!
> 
> Valuable tool for older people, or those who live alone or off the beaten path.
> 
> Mon


I was not aware of that app! Thank you so much for sharing, Frogmammy!


----------



## emdeengee

We have a bulletin board on which we have put a lot of important information. It has a header "EMERGENCY". This not only includes names and phone numbers of contacts, including doctors, but also an up to date medicine list (folded over for privacy). We also have a full list of information for our animals (vet, medicine and pet sitters and kennels). Every paramedic who has been to our house has been greatly impressed by my organization. I am pedantic and OCD so this is normal for me. After all if I am alone, unconscious or disoriented they need to know who to call.

We do have a spare key under the front door mat - where everyone first looks - and another in the bottom of a garbage can. Not worried about invasions as they will be met by our 150 lb dog. He is very smart. Does not let anyone in unchallenged but the paramedics and my doctor.


----------



## Danaus29

I want a walk-in shower that is bathtub sized. After having to use a shower chair for over a year now my priorities have changed. I have a friend who lost her 35 year old daughter when she slipped getting either into or out of the tub. Smacked the bridge of her nose on the edge and died instantly. I have to install some grab bars too.


----------



## Shrek

I followed my father's lead in preparing my house for my older years a bit at a time as I had the money and my maintenance man could fit me into his schedule.

First he added a one step up concrete ramp to my porch and widened the front door and storm door and put the storm door closer further up so my father in his standard width Everest Jennings wheel chair could come into the main house.

In the years that followed we have widened the four interior doors to accommodate a wheel chair if and when my need of one comes and we have blueprints to remove the bath tub and put in a roll up to shower stall with shower chair and trapeze bar for transfer if I need it.

Simple floor plan houses with easily widened doors are so nice for making plans for a future as a walker creeping or chair rolling cripple as you hold onto your hope to curl your toes in your own bed


----------



## lmrose

MoonRiver said:


> Have you noticed how the older you get, the slipperier the bathtub?


Not only is the tub slipperier but the rubber mat I put in the tub slips too. Now I have a molded plastic stool 9 inches high. I put it in the tub at the end away from the faucets. The mat is in place and the stool on part of it. There is a place on the wall to grip when I step into the tub. I sit on the stool which is easier than lowering into the bottom of the tub. Once on the stool I hold the sides of the tub and scoot down in the water. I reach behind me and and put the stool out of the tub on a mat on the floor by the tub. Then when done bathing I let the water drain and shower off to rinse while still sitting. Still sitting I partly dry off. Next I place the stool behind me again and scoot up on it. Depending how my knee feels ; I stand up and hold the grab place and carefully step out of the tub. If my knee is giving me trouble ; sitting on the stool I lift my legs over the edge of the tub and push myself up on the rim of the tub before pulling myself up. It sound s harder than it actually is.

I had rheumatic fever as a child and couldn't walk for a year. Now at 72 yrs. I have started having pains again in my knees and legs same as when at five years old. So I am very aware and try to avoid falling especially in the bathroom. I like to soak but I can see those days are almost over with the problem getting in and out the tub. An alternative would to be bathe sitting on the stool; I guess.

I fell two times in Dec. in the house trailer hallway for no apparent reason except one minute I was standing and the next minute was down. For the most part I wasn't hurt except for skinning up my knee. In January I fell outside on level ground on grass! There was no snow or ice either. One minute I was walking and the next I was down. I am quite limber so got my feet under me with hands on the ground and pushed myself back up. I have learned how to fall without getting hurt. This is how my problems with rheumatic fever started 67 years ago.I hope it isn't returning . Getting older I can see is going to be a battle to stay in one piece to the end!


----------



## emdeengee

I always take my shower when my husband is home now - first thing in the morning. He listens for any loud thumps. When he has been away I always call my friend and say I am showering and will call you back in 15 minutes. I keep the phone right beside the tub while I am showering. These are just precautions. Mostly because I don't want to be found naked flopping around at the bottom of the tub by the fire department.


----------



## nehimama

lmrose said:


> Not only is the tub slipperier but the rubber mat I put in the tub slips too. Now I have a molded plastic stool 9 inches high. I put it in the tub at the end away from the faucets. The mat is in place and the stool on part of it. There is a place on the wall to grip when I step into the tub. I sit on the stool which is easier than lowering into the bottom of the tub. Once on the stool I hold the sides of the tub and scoot down in the water. I reach behind me and and put the stool out of the tub on a mat on the floor by the tub. Then when done bathing I let the water drain and shower off to rinse while still sitting. Still sitting I partly dry off. Next I place the stool behind me again and scoot up on it. Depending how my knee feels ; I stand up and hold the grab place and carefully step out of the tub. If my knee is giving me trouble ; sitting on the stool I lift my legs over the edge of the tub and push myself up on the rim of the tub before pulling myself up. It sound s harder than it actually is.
> 
> I had rheumatic fever as a child and couldn't walk for a year. Now at 72 yrs. I have started having pains again in my knees and legs same as when at five years old. So I am very aware and try to avoid falling especially in the bathroom. I like to soak but I can see those days are almost over with the problem getting in and out the tub. An alternative would to be bathe sitting on the stool; I guess.
> 
> I fell two times in Dec. in the house trailer hallway for no apparent reason except one minute I was standing and the next minute was down. For the most part I wasn't hurt except for skinning up my knee. In January I fell outside on level ground on grass! There was no snow or ice either. One minute I was walking and the next I was down. I am quite limber so got my feet under me with hands on the ground and pushed myself back up. I have learned how to fall without getting hurt. This is how my problems with rheumatic fever started 67 years ago.I hope it isn't returning . Getting older I can see is going to be a battle to stay in one piece to the end!


Sounds like you have a good work-around for bathtime. For some reason, a year and a half ago, I was falling all the time. Any pebble or blade of grass in my path could take me down! Like you, I learned to get myself up in the absence of fence posts, trees, etc to pull myself up with. Get up on hands and knees, and lever up from there. Suddenly, I've quit falling - except over baby gates in the hallway, and I fixed that pronto, with a walk-through gate.


----------



## TheMartianChick

My mom has one of those LifeAlert type devices around her neck. Hers was obtained from a company called GreatCall. It is really convenient because it has fall detection. In the event that a fall is detected, the device begins to talk, telling her what to do if she is okay. f she doesn't respond quickly enough, an operator will talk to her through the device. If she still doesn't respond, they will call me and alert 1st responders. The device does require adequate cell phone coverage in order to operate and (of course) there is a monthly service fee.


----------



## oldtruckbbq

My wife has had both hips replaced and is deathly afraid of falling. When she had the first one done 4 years ago, we put bars up by the toilet. Can't believe how much I use those things! Grab bars in the shower, and a counter height dining table help too. Our bed is higher so you don't have to drop so far.

Falling is a big concern as we age. So is keeping heavy items stored in base cabinets where you have to bend and reach to drag them out. We both keep our phones on us when out walking or doing work alone, just in case. I'd love to suspend end tables and nightstands from the wall so there aren't any legs to stub my toes on!

We are in the process of building a home for our retirement years. We have decided on some key issues for our new place.

1. Ramp to the front door instead of stairs.
2. ADA compatible doors, hallway, and bathrooms.
3. Pot and pan storage at counter top level.
4. All but 1 of our base cabinets will have drawers.
5. Pantry with plenty of shelves so we don't have food in the base cabinets.
6. Rounded corners on cabinets and the kitchen island.
7. Walk in shower in the Master Bath.


----------



## motdaugrnds

This has been an interesting (and even funny at times) read. Thanks for starting it Nehimama.

It is quite obvious so many in here have given quality consideration to their health as they age. And since I'm up in years too I have come to realize this needs some thought. Even thinking in minute increments as I walk is a must! This has been difficult for me because I've always been so athletic to the extent of even designing and constructing my own barn for the dairy goats. (Still quite proud of this as people still stop occasionally at the state road to look down at it.)

Have two large dogs but the problems described in this thread about needing gates I've not found to be problems for me. When my dogs see me coming, they automatically move...most of the time. And if one decides to delay movement I simply stop, look at that one and say "move". That dog then moves so I can pass by without stepping over or going around. LOL Also before either of my dogs will enter the room I'm in they will each stop and wait to be invited...

What I've found most difficult is the tub issue. I have always enjoyed a good soak and this is not possible anymore. The last time I attempted it I got down into the tub ok but like to have never gotten out! And yes I do have grab bars and even a stool which I had set up when Mother was with me. They help but my knees still prevent me from using the tub as I'd like.

Actually the most difficult part of growing old for me is my own attitude of thinking I can still do all that needs doing. And it is becoming more and more clear that I cannot. So climbing on top of a roof to do some repairs NOW means scooting around on my butt instead of staying on my feet. And though climbing up and down a ladder is not that hard, it is the getting off the ladder at the top that is causing the most anxiety for me. 

Another situation that is becoming problematic at this time is when I'm simply walking across the acreage. All my animals run freely and are so friendly that they always come over to say hello. The older goats are sometimes helpful in that I can balance myself using one of them as I walk. However, at this time we have little ones running around, jumping up twisting in the air for fun and wanting to be petted. These kids don't realize this old lady could easily fall because of their play. (This type of interaction is different when it comes to my large dogs in that, when one of my "dogs" gets excited about playing with me, the other will growl and stop it. This same dog, however, will not growl at the playful young goats.)

Inside the house I'm fortunate as well in that, what is too low or too high for me to reach safely, I have a grown son with me willing to help.

I have no intentions of ever leaving my 6 acres for any retirement community; and what I (or my son) cannot do around here will simply go undone....unless I can find someone outside my home willing to work for pay. At times this is difficult! I may be wrong but seems the work ethics of young people is not what it was when I was a child....Making $$ during summer months was a must for me and I was always glad to get the opportunity.

I am finding aging is a bit anxiety provoking though; and I just pray I can manage to survive where I am until my Lord returns....which I truly do not believe is that far away.


----------



## nehimama

motdaugrnds said:


> This has been an interesting (and even funny at times) read. Thanks for starting it Nehimama.
> 
> It is quite obvious so many in here have given quality consideration to their health as they age. And since I'm up in years too I have come to realize this needs some thought. Even thinking in minute increments as I walk is a must! This has been difficult for me because I've always been so athletic to the extent of even designing and constructing my own barn for the dairy goats. (Still quite proud of this as people still stop occasionally at the state road to look down at it.)
> 
> Have two large dogs but the problems described in this thread about needing gates I've not found to be problems for me. When my dogs see me coming, they automatically move...most of the time. And if one decides to delay movement I simply stop, look at that one and say "move". That dog then moves so I can pass by without stepping over or going around. LOL Also before either of my dogs will enter the room I'm in they will each stop and wait to be invited...
> 
> What I've found most difficult is the tub issue. I have always enjoyed a good soak and this is not possible anymore. The last time I attempted it I got down into the tub ok but like to have never gotten out! And yes I do have grab bars and even a stool which I had set up when Mother was with me. They help but my knees still prevent me from using the tub as I'd like.
> 
> Actually the most difficult part of growing old for me is my own attitude of thinking I can still do all that needs doing. And it is becoming more and more clear that I cannot. So climbing on top of a roof to do some repairs NOW means scooting around on my butt instead of staying on my feet. And though climbing up and down a ladder is not that hard, it is the getting off the ladder at the top that is causing the most anxiety for me.
> 
> Another situation that is becoming problematic at this time is when I'm simply walking across the acreage. All my animals run freely and are so friendly that they always come over to say hello. The older goats are sometimes helpful in that I can balance myself using one of them as I walk. However, at this time we have little ones running around, jumping up twisting in the air for fun and wanting to be petted. These kids don't realize this old lady could easily fall because of their play. (This type of interaction is different when it comes to my large dogs in that, when one of my "dogs" gets excited about playing with me, the other will growl and stop it. This same dog, however, will not growl at the playful young goats.)
> 
> Inside the house I'm fortunate as well in that, what is too low or too high for me to reach safely, I have a grown son with me willing to help.
> 
> I have no intentions of ever leaving my 6 acres for any retirement community; and what I (or my son) cannot do around here will simply go undone....unless I can find someone outside my home willing to work for pay. At times this is difficult! I may be wrong but seems the work ethics of young people is not what it was when I was a child....Making $$ during summer months was a must for me and I was always glad to get the opportunity.
> 
> I am finding aging is a bit anxiety provoking though; and I just pray I can manage to survive where I am until my Lord returns....which I truly do not believe is that far away.


Excellent input! Thank You for chiming in.


----------



## lmrose

I fell yesterday when I tripped over my walking stick I had leaned against the kitchen table! I use a walking stick as where I walk is either hills or uneven ground. When my eyes were operated on two years ago so I could see as I was about blind; they could not fix my depth perception. Looking down I can't tell where things are so try to be careful. My cat was asleep in a wooden rocker which I hit on the way down! The chair flipped forward, the cat went flying and landed on his feet! The right side of my head hit the rocker and then I flipped and hit my right side from shoulder to ribs to knee to foot before coming back to earth! I gathered my left knee under me, put my hands on the floor and pushed myself upward. That is why I stretch everyday and bend and reach the floor so if there is nothing to take hold of I can push myself up. My right leg swelled because I hit a vein but elevating my legs over night fixed that. Other than being sore I am alright today. I have always been scared of falling as I have had falls throughout my life after a year of rheumatic fever and having to relearn how to walk. I eat healthy and so far haven't broke any bones other than a few years ago falling and hitting a tree and breaking my right ribs. The tree won that time. I have learned how to fall. I do not try to stop a fall. Instead I let go and try to land on my side in fetal position with my hands on either side of my head. I do this automatically now. Walking on uneven ground and hills, which we have a lot of, I use a walking stick to steady myself which also helps. So far I haven't been seriously hurt.


----------



## Evons hubby

lmrose said:


> I fell yesterday when I tripped over my walking stick I had leaned against the kitchen table! I use a walking stick as where I walk is either hills or uneven ground. When my eyes were operated on two years ago so I could see as I was about blind; they could not fix my depth perception. Looking down I can't tell where things are so try to be careful. My cat was asleep in a wooden rocker which I hit on the way down! The chair flipped forward, the cat went flying and landed on his feet! The right side of my head hit the rocker and then I flipped and hit my right side from shoulder to ribs to knee to foot before coming back to earth! I gathered my left knee under me, put my hands on the floor and pushed myself upward. That is why I stretch everyday and bend and reach the floor so if there is nothing to take hold of I can push myself up. My right leg swelled because I hit a vein but elevating my legs over night fixed that. Other than being sore I am alright today. I have always been scared of falling as I have had falls throughout my life after a year of rheumatic fever and having to relearn how to walk. I eat healthy and so far haven't broke any bones other than a few years ago falling and hitting a tree and breaking my right ribs. The tree won that time. I have learned how to fall. I do not try to stop a fall. Instead I let go and try to land on my side in fetal position with my hands on either side of my head. I do this automatically now. Walking on uneven ground and hills, which we have a lot of, I use a walking stick to steady myself which also helps. So far I haven't been seriously hurt.


Glad to hear your ok.


----------



## nehimama

lmrose said:


> I fell yesterday when I tripped over my walking stick I had leaned against the kitchen table! I use a walking stick as where I walk is either hills or uneven ground. When my eyes were operated on two years ago so I could see as I was about blind; they could not fix my depth perception. Looking down I can't tell where things are so try to be careful. My cat was asleep in a wooden rocker which I hit on the way down! The chair flipped forward, the cat went flying and landed on his feet! The right side of my head hit the rocker and then I flipped and hit my right side from shoulder to ribs to knee to foot before coming back to earth! I gathered my left knee under me, put my hands on the floor and pushed myself upward. That is why I stretch everyday and bend and reach the floor so if there is nothing to take hold of I can push myself up. My right leg swelled because I hit a vein but elevating my legs over night fixed that. Other than being sore I am alright today. I have always been scared of falling as I have had falls throughout my life after a year of rheumatic fever and having to relearn how to walk. I eat healthy and so far haven't broke any bones other than a few years ago falling and hitting a tree and breaking my right ribs. The tree won that time. I have learned how to fall. I do not try to stop a fall. Instead I let go and try to land on my side in fetal position with my hands on either side of my head. I do this automatically now. Walking on uneven ground and hills, which we have a lot of, I use a walking stick to steady myself which also helps. So far I haven't been seriously hurt.


I'm glad you're okay! Following a stroke in 2013, I taught myself to get up after a fall, even if there is nothing around to hold onto or to pull myself up with. Fortunately, these days I don't fall as often as I used to.


----------



## Oxankle

Imrose: You have touched a subject I think should be taught in grade school. People who learn to fall as you have described are far less likely to have broken bones. That skill, the ability to go into "safe fall" mode automatically, muscle memory, saves old folks much misery. It should be taught early.


----------



## Witch's Broom

Take care, Imrose.

I'm a firm-believer in the idea that once a person reaches their 50's, extra caution needs to be exercised when walking down stairs, climbing ladders (regardless of height), and involving oneself in sports or activity where heavy exertion is required.

Definitely believe everything in moderation remains key, and doing things slower.


----------



## Micheal

Maude said:


> I'm a firm-believer in the idea that once a person reaches their 50's, extra caution needs to be exercised when walking down stairs, climbing ladders (regardless of height), and involving oneself in sports or activity where heavy exertion is required.


Oh, sure now you tell me - only 25+ years late.....


----------



## Witch's Broom

Micheal said:


> Oh, sure now you tell me - only 25+ years late.....


ROFLMAO! Thanks to those like yourself, I'm living by my own words.


----------



## JeepHammer

Only one thing tested, and studies have proven lowers the need for pain medications, reduces the number of falls and injury when people do fall, in every study done...
Tai Chi.

Nursing homes, rehab clinics, hospitals have all studied Tai Chi and found it to be safe & effective, with a 100% improvement in balance & general health of practitioners.
Not saying you will recover 100%, I'm saying that you WILL show some improvement 100% of the time if you practice Tai Chi.

It's basically low impact stretching, strengthen muscles & joints, and it improves balance since you practice balance...
Nursing homes have reported up to 60% reduction in pain meds and reported injuries among it's practitioners.

'Boomers' simply refuse to accept Tai Chi in the US, but there is no denying it does work simply because you strengthen muscles at the joints, and the joints are strengthened as a result,
And you practice balance at the same time.


----------



## JeepHammer

Something else I did to my home,
We knew this was going to be our retirement home, so it was a flat floorplan, doors wide enough for wheel chairs, etc.

When I had a contract that involved a bunch of stainless steel tubing, I put up grab handles and guard rails where applicable. 
While probably not 'Code' they are solid and big enough to get a good grip on, some have blasted or knurled ('checkered') surfaces for traction.
I avoided texture where possible, texture makes it harder to clean...

I know eventually I'll wind up in a wheel chair if I live long enough, according to the doctors, but the same doctors said I would be in a wheel chair since '96 so who knows...


----------



## emdeengee

When our physical condition changes we have to adapt even though it can be very hard to change as most people I know are very independent and active and just plain stubborn. My friend learned that caution is not a dirty word after she slipped on wet tiles in the bathroom and broke her shoulder. A very painful. restrictive and long mending injury.

When you have physical restrictions it is important to think about what you are doing and how to make things safer. Many health and senior departments will send out people to evaluate you and your home. We have had two inspections over the past 6 years and both times the advisers were able to give us very valuable suggestions. Some things we did not even think of.

My husband has installed so many extra hand rails all over the house to help me with my balance that it rather looks like a submarine and I often feel like shouting "make a hole" when I climb the stairs. He no longer thinks this is funny. I do.


----------



## JeepHammer

Now THAT'S FUNNY!


----------



## MoonRiver

My yard has a steep incline down to the road from where they converted the road to 4 lanes. It was too steep to use a riding lawn mower and to exhausting to use a push mower. I put in plants but there is a lot of bare space between the plants, so it helps to put mulch down every year.

Every year I take all the leaves when they fall off the trees, and dump them on the hill as mulch. These are long, narrow leaves that pack down and don't decompose very quickly. Trying to walk on the hill after the leaves are down, is like trying to walk on an icy hill. When they are damp it's even worse. I almost fell several times, but managed to stay on my feet every time. Kind of like snow boarding and not falling.

My neighbors had complained about the leaves blowing onto their lawn, so now I buy some pine needle bales and put a thin layer of pine needles over the leaves to hold them down. Well, the pine needles on top of the leaves was too much. I slid about 5 feet and ended up on my butt (thankfully). Both hands were full of pine needles, so I just sat there and finished throwing out the pine needles I had. I decided that was enough for today. Still about 15 more bails to put down.


----------



## Shrek

As far as falling, an old cripple shared the secret to safer falling with me. If you sense the fall coming, fold your arms across your chest "elbow room coffin style" and tuck your chin where your wrists cross and as you fall, roll to expend the momentum of fall.

He also said tripping as we age is more often caused by loss of balance and to maintain equilibrium in addition to avoiding abrupt moves that throw the inner ear off balance, cleaning our ears of wax build up once or twice a week with a peroxide boil out and a warm water flush using a irrigation bulb and keeping the hair trimmed from the ears practically eliminates balance related trips and falls.

I venture to say he knows what he is talking about considering that he has been crippled up with a lame leg since his late 60s and is still vertical with only the aid of a classic steam bender formed hickory cane with the only modification being that he doesn't use a small cane tip but a 2 1/2 inch diameter crutch tip instead for better traction.

His tactics while simple are effective considering he shared them with me after my last car accident in the 1990s, neither of us have had any major falls and he just had his 95th birthday and we both are still moving in upright position even if we are moving a bit slower than we did in the last century


----------



## lmrose

Shrek; Good advice. I had forgotten about the wax in ears thing but will check mine more often. It has been a month since I fell and finally can walk a fair distance again without my knee giving out. My ribs are healing and only a little sore. Losing balance causing falls may be a problem for me as I do stagger a little sometimes. The eye doctor says it is because my depth perception is off. Operating on my eyes helped me see . But nothing can help the depth perception. In our hilly country I use the walking stick. Just have to remember not to park it where I can trip over it.


----------



## Shrek

If your knee gives out due to pain, adding celery seed to your diet might help.

A herbal witch I know told me celery seed is an anti inflammatory and helps joints flush out uric acid. After she told me , I started adding some to my soups and stews and after a few weeks I noticed my knees and elbow pains decreased enough I have cut down my need of the prescription meloxicam anti inflammatory medication.

Don't know if it is the celery seed or a placebo effect of my mind believing it is working but whichever, I feel better including celery seed in my cooking seasonings, it doesn't upset my stomach and a bottle of celery seed lasts longer than a bottle of the prescription medication and costs less.

I know foods and herbs have various health benefit and celery seed may actually help, but one of my best GP doctors once told me after giving me a placebo when I was going through a itchy rash that at the time they knew was a catch it once if you were one of the one in 10,000 who got it and then were immune that he gave me the sugar pills to let my mind cure the itch while the rash ran it's course.

After that I always liked his attitude that although he and his patients considered him a excellent GP, our minds and bodies were still a better doctor than he and if he could use a placebo to help our minds heal us by using office sample packs of placebos or foods or herbal supplements to avoid pharmaceuticals if possible.

I hated when his office notified us that he was retiring and the GP we were referred to loved using a prescription pad.

At least the GP I use now has a collection of herbal PDRs in his office collection of references and considers natural medications as valid as pharmaceuticals in many situations because to me foods and seasonings are my first choice if they work because so many medications now end up in "if you were prescribed this" fear mongering TV commercials by lawyers.


----------



## Jlynnp

I have one of the gates in a gate and love it. We also remodeled my bathroom about 3- 4 years ago so I have a walk in shower and lots of grab bars, I use a walker usually, bad days an electric wheelchair so the dogs/cats get out of my way. We have a single story home with ramps where needed. I am so afraid of I fall again I will not be walking anymore.


----------

